# (Kabelfehler bereinigt) BIOS findet DVD/CD nicht

## LuxJux

```
plasma ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Controller

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family ME Interface #1

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev d0)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev d0)

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev d0)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI Controller #1

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family Z97 LPC Controller

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SATA Controller [AHCI Mode]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 9 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde XT [Radeon HD 7770/8760 / R7 250X]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Cape Verde/Pitcairn HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 7700/7800 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

04:00.0 PCI bridge: ASMedia Technology Inc. ASM1083/1085 PCIe to PCI Bridge (rev 03)

plasma ~ #
```

Last edited by LuxJux on Fri Jan 19, 2018 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

Das BIOS oder dein Linux?

Ersteres bezweifle ich, denn mit irgendetwas musst du dein Linux ja installiert haben. Bei zweitem fehlt wohl einfach nur das eine oder andere Modul in deiner Kernel-Konfig, vielleicht "CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR".

```
Symbol: BLK_DEV_SR

Prompt: SCSI CDROM support

Location:

  -> Device Drivers

    -> SCSI device support
```

----------

## LuxJux

Definitiv das Bios:

Findet ch133- sda

Findet ch166- sdb

(Beides Barracuda-Seagate)

DVD/Rom-Tst Corp. -> Fehlanzeige

Installiert wurde per USB-Stick

Wie bereits mitgeteilt, hab ich den SATA-Stecker dann auch mal in freie Plätze gesteckt.

Dort wurde es auch mal gefunden. Doch nach 3x Neustart isses wieder weg.

Und wenn das BIOS das nicht findet, hilft auch kein (GRUB)Kernel-Setting

----------

## firefly

klingt entweder nach defekten kabel oder das Laufwerk hat einen knacks.

Tausch mal das SATA kabel

----------

## LuxJux

Habe in meiner Buddel-Kiste ein original-verschweißtes Tütchen mit Sata-Kabeln gefunden.

Waren sogar 2 darin.

Wer hier in letzter Zeit mitgelesen hat:

Das Spiel läuft nun. 

Test 1: Mehrmals neustarten, ob sich das DVD auch hält.

Test 2: Helligkeit anpassen. Und den GK3-GraphikOptionen-Booster testen (gibts auf sourceforge)

Edit: Ich setz das mal noch nicht auf <gelöst>Last edited by LuxJux on Tue Jan 16, 2018 11:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## LuxJux

So. Letzte Chance. Wine "repariert" die Graphik im Spiel nicht.

Sollte das jetzt mit playonlinux auch nicht funzen, hab ich mir wohl das falsche Spiel ausgesucht.

O-DVD geht ja jetzt wieder (hoffentlich auch auf Dauer)

Edit: Und bitte entschuldigt das kreuzquerhinundher

----------

## LuxJux

Abschließend: (übergreifende Themen)

GK3 läuft weder mit Win, Wine oder playonlinux. (Spiel läuft zwar schon....doch die Graphikfehler.....ist halt zu alt)

deshalb kam Syberia3 ins Spiel.

Auch dieses Spiel läuft. (Sowohl mit Wine als auch mit playonlinux) Das Introvideo ist fehlerfrei.

Im Spiel selber werden die Shader, Vertex, Vortex ??? jedoch nicht korrekt gesampelt.

Kate ist halbunsichtbar und von Kurk gibts auch nur einen ungerenderten Kopf. 1. Spielszene (ist wohl zu neu)

P.S.: Hab jedoch die Steam-Version nicht. Evtl. gibts ja schon einen Patch dafür

----------

